# Conformation Thoughts 22yo Arappaloosa Rescue



## Karaoke Chick (Jan 14, 2012)

This guy is a rescue, He has come such a long way, and He has put on alot of weight in the past four months. He has just started getting exercised. 

He is 22 years old and 14.3 hands. 
sorry no butt picture


----------



## hillside farm (Dec 23, 2011)

It is hard to tell from the picture, he looks older than 22 yrs. maybe because of his weight and coat.
He was probably a eye catcher in his day.
Regardless, Love him all the same............


----------



## Karaoke Chick (Jan 14, 2012)

He had a rough start also, he was born in the Naples Rescue facility, then two homes before the last one he was in which starved him. 

He still moves really nice, and is extremely energetic now considering his age and past malnutrition. 

I am hoping to ride him on trails (when he is ready) here in south florida. He is my first horse, and has a great been there done that attitude. 

My main concern was his back. Does it look swayed to anyone? When he rests one hind leg it really, really dips!


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

I don't think he is sway backed. He just really needs to build a top line since he was starved and so weak. That second picture made me cringe =( yay for you for taking him in!!!


----------



## hillside farm (Dec 23, 2011)

His sway back may not be as noticable after puts more weight on, has he been wormed and has he had his teeth floated?
He looks like he would be a nice horse to ride, take it easy on him, has his feet been trimmed recently, just coving the basics with a aged horse.
Good Luck with him, he is lucky he has you.............


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

He is definitely swaybacked, but if he isn't in any pain from it, I see absolutely no reason why he can't go on and be a productive riding horse for 10+ more years (health providing). The most important thing you'll be able to do for him now is to make sure that your saddle fits him well. Swaybacked horses are notoriously hard to fit a saddle to so it may require calling out a professional saddle fitter. There are saddle pads made these days that can greatly improve saddle fit on horses like him.

He looks so much better since you got him, great job!!!


----------



## Karaoke Chick (Jan 14, 2012)

He has had his feet done twice already, has a bit of white line in one hoof. 
I haven't had his teeth floated yet, I tried to get someone out here and I keep getting put off, but he eats without any problems whatsoever. I am pretty far out in the Everglades, so its a long trip even for the farrier, and I only have one horse, so there isn't alot of incentive for them to actually show up unless they are out here already. 
I was waiting three weeks for a farrier, then just started calling different guys and found someone who was in my area the very next morning.

I have him on equine senior and he is finally shedding that nasty dull coat, and the new coat is sooooo shiny!! I can't wait till spring when it should all be shedded out...he will look like a totally different animal.

I just ordered a swayback saddle pad tonight, so I can lunge him in a saddle borrowed from a friend, it had some bridging from his low back but the pad should take care of that, and otherwise fit him perfectly.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That's great news, he sure does look like a darling .


----------

